# Precision Power Crutchfield amps



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

Folks,
Way back in the early 90's I bought a couple of amps from Crutchfield. One was a 4x50 and the other was a 4x75. Used them and enjoyed them back then. Fast forward to now and my 16 YO son is into car audio. I dig through some boxes and uncover these forgotten jewels. Are they worth the effort or should I just move on from 90's technology? I did pull a cover and the boards do say Precision Power and they power on and work on my home stereo speakers. Sounds pretty good given they are 8 ohm. Any advice? Thoughts?

Thanks,

KY


----------



## Likeabat (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice. He might not appreciate the nostalgia aspect of them. But you can probably rest assured they make considerably more than the rated power. If it were me I’d buy my son a new amp and keep those for myself. 😁


----------



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

Likeabat said:


> Nice. He might not appreciate the nostalgia aspect of them. But you can probably rest assured they make considerably more than the rated power. If it were me I’d buy my son a new amp and keep those for myself. 😁


He actually thinks it'd be cool to use them but doesn't understand why they're better than what's made today. And not very powerful by today's standards. I remember they loosened every plastic panel in my '87 Civic! Pretty much tore it apart from the inside out. Or maybe that was Metallica and Judas Priest!


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I had one of those amps. It had good power but I had a lot of noise with it. It's a old amp and decent amps are cheap nowadays. I'd probably go with something newer.


----------



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

Patriot83 said:


> I had one of those amps. It had good power but I had a lot of noise with it. It's a old amp and decent amps are cheap nowadays. I'd probably go with something newer.


Good point. Back then it was all cassette, really did'nt worry about noise. Is there a way to clean them up? Just curious.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Oldrockerwithason said:


> Good point. Back then it was all cassette, really did'nt worry about noise. Is there a way to clean them up? Just curious.


I really think it was from a crappy install. I think the shop put their rookie installer on it. You could try and see how it sounds and replace it if you don't like it. I tended to crank my music back then so the noise wasn't terrible. I think it was mostly alternator noise.


----------



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

Patriot83 said:


> I really think it was from a crappy install. I think the shop put their rookie installer on it. You could try and see how it sounds and replace it if you don't like it. I tended to crank my music back then so the noise wasn't terrible. I think it was mostly alternator noise.


Ground loop maybe? They seemed pretty clean with a XM input and and a bench supply. I'd sure like a wiring diagram!


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Oldrockerwithason said:


> Ground loop maybe? They seemed pretty clean with a XM input and and a bench supply. I'd sure like a wiring diagram!


Probably. Give it a try and see how it sounds now. You got me cranking Beyond the Realms of Death now.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I think they are basically dialed-down M series or AM series amps, predecessors to the art series.

The M/AM were some of my favorite amps, but they are undercapped and require good grounds. And they can’t compare with modem class D for sub power.


----------



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

SQ_Bronco said:


> I think they are basically dialed-down M series or AM series amps, predecessors to the art series.
> 
> The M/AM were some of my favorite amps, but they are undercapped and require good grounds. And they can’t compare with modem class D for sub power.


Good info - that's what I'm looking for. Are they worth the effort to install them. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Oldrockerwithason said:


> Folks,
> Way back in the early 90's I bought a couple of amps from Crutchfield. One was a 4x50 and the other was a 4x75. Used them and enjoyed them back then. Fast forward to now and my 16 YO son is into car audio. I dig through some boxes and uncover these forgotten jewels. Are they worth the effort or should I just move on from 90's technology? I did pull a cover and the boards do say Precision Power and they power on and work on my home stereo speakers. Sounds pretty good given they are 8 ohm. Any advice? Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Heck yeah use them. Maybe give them a once over to check for any swollen caps or loose transistors first. Just make sure to not abuse them. I'd run them at 4ohms or higher and keep them on the front stage. An inexpensive Dayton, SB Acoustics or other 3-way front stage would be perfect. Put the 4x75 on an 8ohm mid/tweeter combo & bridge the 50x4 on a pair of 8ohm 6-7" midbass. Buy a class d for your/his sub.


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

If you don't use them in his car, use them in yours. These were some of the BEST amps Crutchfield ever marketed. 

As for noise. Nah. These are as quiet as any high end old school amps when fed a clean signal.

Awesome amps, and I'm not even a PPI fanboi.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I used a 4x50 for several years. It served me well. I did have to send it back for repairs once, but got the better part of a decade and a couple novice trophies out of it. 

Storage didn't serve it well though. I put it in the attic and by the time I got it down, it was looking worse for wear - lots of corrosion. Somebody got that one for free - forget who, but it was so bad I didn't even wanna mess with selling it.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

I totally agree with the setup rmenergy proposed above, then buy a cheap sub amp to complement.

Btw if you get a chance I’d love to see a photo of the boards on these.curious how they compare to a 4050M.


----------



## cyber5-0 (Dec 8, 2008)

The thermal paste between transistors and heat sink probably needs replaced. That stuff has likely dried up by now and isn’t transferring the heat as it should.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Good point cyber, and make sure it’s not aluminum or silver cpu paste because that is conductive and could let the magic smoke out.

there will be little plastic tabs that keep the fets from shorting. Don’t lose them


----------



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

Good bit of info to digest. I'll take the covers off and get some pictures. Already checked the paste and its still creamy and sticky. Caps look good too. Still all good thoughts - thanks! Curious why to not use them on a sub? I was thinking maybe bridge the 4x50 and run a dual voice coil 8 or 10"?


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Oldrockerwithason said:


> Good bit of info to digest. I'll take the covers off and get some pictures. Already checked the paste and its still creamy and sticky. Caps look good too. Still all good thoughts - thanks! Curious why to not use them on a sub? I was thinking maybe bridge the 4x50 and run a dual voice coil 8 or 10"?


It’s much more difficult to run a sub than a front stage for an amp. Remember those things are 30yrs old. If you want maximum life expectancy out of them don’t run them too hard. Also, you’re not going to want to bridge that 50x4 onto separate coils of a dvc sub. If you have an old 8ohm 12w1 or similar, just bridge two channels to it if you’re set on running only two amps.


----------



## Oldrockerwithason (Jun 12, 2021)

Ahhh...gotcha. At least he'll have something good for the music part of it - I'll let him buy the bass! Thanks again everyone for your help and suggestions, sure do wish I had this kind of thing 30 years ago.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Oldrockerwithason said:


> Ahhh...gotcha. At least he'll have something good for the music part of it - I'll let him buy the bass! Thanks again everyone for your help and suggestions, sure do wish I had this kind of thing 30 years ago.


My son has a Logitech Z-2300 setup for his PC, cool vintage toys & comics & im restoring a 66 Bronco for him. Kids have no idea how cool their stuff is until way too late.


----------

